# Early morning Century. What to eat for breakfast?



## wvmtb (Oct 12, 2006)

I'm planning on doing a century or more in a little over a week from now. My plan is to get out early as to beat some of the heat. Early as in as close to sunrise as possible. Might even strap some lights on and start before sunrise.
I know before a long hard ride you should eat 2-3hrs before the ride. I really don't want to get up at 3am to eat. What is the other options? I'm thinking maybe I should eat a good late night dinner. Then just a small snack as I roll out of bed and continue to consume my normal carbs while riding. I figure by the time I roll out of bed and get on the bike I will only be up for about a half an hour.
I do a lot of early morning rides before work. But they are usually an hour or less so I just grab a bottle of water and go. Just don't see that working on a long ride like this.

Thoughts?


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

I normally eat a PBJ an hour before and drink coffee before a century ride, and I do them pretty frequently. But that's pretty much what I do every morning too. Just eating like you normally do will work fine for most, nothing special - more important is what you eat and drink on the ride.


----------



## wvmtb (Oct 12, 2006)

When I did one earlier this year I ate a normal dinner and my oats & coffee in the morning. But I had a good hour before I started the ride and we had 6 guys riding on a fairly flat course for 
. Only about 5k of climbing. I'll be going solo on this one with over 6k.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

If you pace right you shouldn't see much difference between the rides, certainly no reason to change what you eat for breakfast.


----------



## wvmtb (Oct 12, 2006)

Thats a problem I usually have on long rides. Pace and carb intake. I might set a timer to remind me to eat something. When I went with a group we made so many stops i thought hey, i should eat something.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

wvmtb said:


> Thats a problem I usually have on long rides. Pace and carb intake. I might set a timer to remind me to eat something. When I went with a group we made so many stops i thought hey, i should eat something.


Yep, timers work for me - I have 1 set at 10 minutes for long rides so I drink/fuel (my calories are in the bottle)


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

I did a nasty-hot century yesterday. Fueling well and taking in just about as much water as I could I still experienced severe dehydration. The only thing I can think would have helped would be to focus on electrolytes. 

So I'd suggest drink additives that suit your gut. And Gu. That stuff will pick you up off the curb and propel you for 5-10 miles.


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

Have oatmeal breakfast, get ready, take care of business, & go. Bring water with electro's, liq & solid snacks, drink on 15min, eat on 1/2 hours. Just keep it simple.


----------



## mmoose (Apr 2, 2004)

VWMTB,
got more a point of reference for us? What is your usual eat and ride on weekend mornings? If you are used to 35 miles or so and finish hungry, that's one thing. If you go 70+ and don't eat much before/during, that is very different.

If you work up slowly to your average weekend ride is ~80 miles, then you'll know, better than us, what your body needs. 

(me, when I'm in riding shape, just regular breakfast and ride, no wait between. But then, I expect to take time to warm up. Or, I have been known to skip breakfast and ride empty. I do not go hard on these and do take plenty of water. I had a 76 mile ride like this that was all fun and then eat after. I would consider waking up early just to eat if I was planning for a hard fast ride that had to start at a certain time (because of others usually))


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

regardless of distance, I have a full-on bfast before riding...egg, cheese, bacon, toast w/pbj, fruit, veggies, coffee.

never have any stomach issues doing this either.

a bowl of oatmeal wouldn't get me around the block...


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

This came out last November. It contains some good advice, but everyone has to find what works for them IMO.

14 Ways to Have a Great First Century Ride | Bicycling


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

Oxtox said:


> a bowl of oatmeal wouldn't get me around the block...


I know it hasn't caused issues for you but a "full on breakfast" greasy breakfast isn't always best before hammer fest.

I am terrible with nutrition and dehydration. Still trying to figure it out...but, with regard to the part about oatmeal not getting you around the block...

Maybe you're thinking about instant oatmeal?

I started doing a heapin bowl of steel cut oatmeal with a bunch of cranberries, pecans and bananas and not only does it get me to the state line 20 miles away, when I eat it on non ride days I am not starving around 11AM as I am with bread-y breakfasts.


----------



## Doug B (Sep 11, 2009)

Couple of Donuts and a can of Coca-Cola is my normal grub before a long ride.


----------



## wvmtb (Oct 12, 2006)

Well, I had my oatmeal & coffee followed by an egg&toast sandwich. My planned departure time was at 5am. Alarm set for 4. But woke up at 3:30 so I went ahead and got up ate and chilled till departure time. Short 25mile ride around town and a media stop back in town (I'll explain later) then off to the long loop. About 60 miles later I arrived at my destination for another interview with the media. Then off to the in-laws. 132 miles & 6200ft of elevation later I finished without any mechanicals, cramps or any issues of any kind.
What this ride was all about was that my niece was diagnosed with Leukemia and has been in the hospital for over a month. I was doing this as a charity ride and was taking donations per mile. Once the news caught wind of it they interviewed me the day before the ride and then the moring they caught up with me for a live news feed on the 4th when I was in route. Then again when I arrived at the hospital for a quick visit. It was an awesome day and have now raised almost $3000 for her and the family.
Untill this ride my longest ride was 101 miles. Thats all I was planning on doing. But that maybe if im feeling good ill shot for a double metric.
She was so happy to see me and it was obvious that she loved what I did for her.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

wvmtb said:


> Well, I had my oatmeal & coffee followed by an egg&toast sandwich. My planned departure time was at 5am. Alarm set for 4. But woke up at 3:30 so I went ahead and got up ate and chilled till departure time. Short 25mile ride around town and a media stop back in town (I'll explain later) then off to the long loop. About 60 miles later I arrived at my destination for another interview with the media. Then off to the in-laws. 132 miles & 6200ft of elevation later I finished without any mechanicals, cramps or any issues of any kind.
> What this ride was all about was that my niece was diagnosed with Leukemia and has been in the hospital for over a month. I was doing this as a charity ride and was taking donations per mile. Once the news caught wind of it they interviewed me the day before the ride and then the moring they caught up with me for a live news feed on the 4th when I was in route. Then again when I arrived at the hospital for a quick visit. It was an awesome day and have now raised almost $3000 for her and the family.
> Untill this ride my longest ride was 101 miles. Thats all I was planning on doing. But that maybe if im feeling good ill shot for a double metric.
> She was so happy to see me and it was obvious that she loved what I did for her.


That is so cool man. What a wonderful thing to do for your family.


----------



## wvmtb (Oct 12, 2006)

Thanks. That was by far the best ride ever. I set out im hopes of just helping out a little thoight if I could get 5 or 6 hundred dollars for them it would be great. Never expected to be reaching the 3k point.
Man Rides Miles in Support of Niece with Leukemia - WBOY - Clarksburg, Morgantown: News, Sports, Weather


----------



## zephxiii (Nov 22, 2013)

I typically stick to toast, bagels, and oatmeal. 

I also tend to lean more towards carbs the day before. 

Sustaining during the ride will be an important part. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## metcalfe (Jul 24, 2017)

wvmtb said:


> Thanks. That was by far the best ride ever. I set out im hopes of just helping out a little thoight if I could get 5 or 6 hundred dollars for them it would be great. Never expected to be reaching the 3k point.
> Man Rides Miles in Support of Niece with Leukemia - WBOY - Clarksburg, Morgantown: News, Sports, Weather




Good on you brother. I'm glad that you were able to do that for her. You should be very proud of yourself.


----------

